# vacuum sealer for home use -- Foodsaver v. Vacmaster?



## mkmk

I'm getting ready to buy a vacuum sealer for home use -- will use for portioned meats, stock/demi-glace (I know I'll have to pre-freeze), etc. Mo tomato and basil crop are coming in, and I've been blanching and freezing those, too, which I like better than canned. I'll probably experiment with sous vide, but this is mostly for freezer storage.

I'd like to keep it <$200 if possible, and have been looking at the Foodsaver V3880 and the Vacmaster Pro 260. 

Any thoughts about the merits of either, or is there something else I should consider?

Thanks!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

for me it is less about the machine and more about the bagging material.

i've used a food saver alot for wild game. i'm only guessing here: but i think as the stuff freezes, the ice crystals stab tiny holes. i found alot of meat with compromised bags. even stuff my pro butcher gives me sometimes has air in the pouches. i left the unit at my mom's house. i ended up cursing it and calling it bad names.

i think choose the machine that handles the heaviest plastic. my friend has a Weston, and he loves it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

MK, If you serious, I'd suggest the VP-112. I've had mine for over a year and love it. I have has several bad lenses but I use it maybe three to four times a day. Sometime twoenty times in a row. I guarintee you that once you get it, you'll have hundreds of other uses for it like Infusing fruits, making pressure marindes as it has a ball jar attachment. I got mine from Quality Matters and I think I paid $580 shipped. They'll give you a bag discount too. Believe me, it will be the best money you ever spent. I feel naked when i cook without it. Would you like a photo to prove it? LOL


----------



## mkmk

I should have figured it wouldn't take long to get upsold.

;-)

I'm not sure I'm ready to commit to it that much, but I do appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Its just that the differences between the clamp style and a true chamber vac are miles appart.


----------



## daveb

Depends on your application. Good non-chamber models are around 200. The cheapest chamber I found was 650. For my use, mostly freezer, some sous vide, the non-chamber works well. Cabela's has a selection of both at: http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse.cmd?N=1101288&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd727606

I've had good luck with a Foodsaver and another more recent one that was a piece of crap. Current unit is a Cabela's branded model that I like a lot. I've been told Weston makes them.

There are a couple of other threads on here that discuss this a bit. 

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Line cooked

Also keep in mind if you ar going to be using it heavily, bags for chamaber machines are typically cheaper than food saver or channel style bags. I think in some cases cahnnel bags are 3 to 4 time the cost of bags that you use in a chamber vacuum stlye machine.


----------



## Bill13

And with a chamber machine liquids are no problem. I have a Foodsaver someone gave me and now I know why:curse: I only get a good seal about 30% of the time and that is with doing the seal 3 times on both sides.
I have been looking to upgrade too; but a chamber is heavy (which means my wife won't use it)and takes up a bit of space. On the plus side it seems as though all the chamber models are pretty good


----------



## Ucmd

does anyone have the vac master 215. this is a chamber sealer but i am not sure if it has a ball jar attachment. does anyone know? i am pretty sure that the vp112 has the same motor.


----------



## rahimlee54

Mucho Bocho said:


> MK, If you serious, I'd suggest the VP-112. I've had mine for over a year and love it. I have has several bad lenses but I use it maybe three to four times a day. Sometime twoenty times in a row. I guarintee you that once you get it, you'll have hundreds of other uses for it like Infusing fruits, making pressure marindes as it has a ball jar attachment. I got mine from Quality Matters and I think I paid $580 shipped. They'll give you a bag discount too. Believe me, it will be the best money you ever spent. I feel naked when i cook without it. Would you like a photo to prove it? LOL



I am about to pull the trigger on a chamber unit from them. What bags are your most used as I am having a difficult time deciding on what to keep around the house. I thought about the variety pack but figured since we were talking about it I'd mention it here.


----------



## Line cooked

rahimlee54 said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on a chamber unit from them. What bags are your most used as I am having a difficult time deciding on what to keep around the house. I thought about the variety pack but figured since we were talking about it I'd mention it here.



The size of the chamber dictates the size of bags you should buy...the vendor should be able to tell you the best size options


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Just wanted to respond to the prior comments

1.) The VP-112 is not large or small. I have mine on a shelf above the washer/dryer in my kitchen.

2.) I buy the bags by the 1000, they come out to between 1 and 3 cents per bag.

3.) Regarding bag sizes, don't get anything below an 8" opening. 6" is a real PIA to get food into.

I think the VP 112 and 210 have the same pump.

I've had mine for over a year. We're all so luck that there is a decent chamber vac less than 1K. 

I've had and have food saver clamps too. Still have one of the originals, still going strong. But its still just a toy compared to a chamber.


----------



## mkmk

Thanks again for the info, all -- haven't decided yet, but this and the older threads have been very helpful.


----------



## Duckfat

mkmk said:


> I'm getting ready to buy a vacuum sealer for home use -- will use for portioned meats, stock/demi-glace (I know I'll have to pre-freeze), etc. Mo tomato and basil crop are coming in, and I've been blanching and freezing those, too, which I like better than canned. I'll probably experiment with sous vide, but this is mostly for freezer storage.
> 
> I'd like to keep it <$200 if possible, and have been looking at the Foodsaver V3880 and the Vacmaster Pro 260.
> 
> Any thoughts about the merits of either, or is there something else I should consider?
> 
> Thanks!



I've never used that model of Vacmaster but I've killed a few of the food savers before even finishing off a small case of bags. I also get about 5% seal or bag failure on the foodsaver seals after the bags go in the freezer. That doesn't account for all the seal failures I would get when I was bagging. Those bag costs really add up.
If you really want to stick with this type of machine I'd consider the Pro305 which has a much better pump and runs around $275.

Dave


----------



## steelcity

I just bought the vacmaster pro 140 from vacuum sealers unlimited. You can find a 10% code out there. They answered all of my questions and shipped promptly. I like the dual pumps and the dual heat seal much better than the FS.


----------

